# What expensive baby gear are you glad you went ahead and spent money on? What are you glad you didn't buy?



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Now that we're out of and done with the baby stage, I'm reflecting back on things that I wish I had just gone ahead and spent money on that would have made my life way easier. Also, things I'm glad I didn't buy. Here's my list so far. Anyone else?

THINGS I WISH I'D BOUGHT FROM THE BEGINNING

* a really comfy nursing chair

* a top-of-the-line breast pump

* a more expensive carseat - easier to install, safer, etc.

* different kinds of baby carriers (I ended up with a mei tei and Ergo, but tried many along the way - glad I found ones that worked for me!)

* one of those carseat mirrors - ok, not expensive, but would have saved me tons of time worrying about whether rear-facing baby was ok

* a great stroller (as it was we got a Phil & Ted's from Craigslist eventually, but wish I'd had a really nice one from the beginning)

THINGS I'M GLAD I DIDN'T WASTE MY MONEY ON

* a high-end crib

* a swing

* a co-sleeper (borrowed one from a friend and then ended up not using it anyway)

* retail baby clothes (got so much second-hand)

* one of those Graco stroller "systems" - giant heavy stroller with matching carseat, etc. Ugh.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Things i'm glad I bought:

Car seats. We own two Radians and we love them dearly.

Baby carriers. Use them everyday 

Cloth Diapers, for obvious reasons.

Things I wish I'd bought:

A double jogging stroller. A good one, with suspension and all that jazz. I don't drive so I do a TON of walking long-distance in Chicago, mostly shopping (usually groceries) and it would have made my life so much easier. I know a lot of people on this forum are soo anti-stroller but I can't physically wear one child, carry six bags of groceries, and hold my other child's hand while crossing a large six lane intersection at the same time.

Better breast pump. Even though my DD never took bottles, I could have donated a ton of milk.

Things I'm happy I DIDN'T waste my money on:

-An expensive crib. MIL got us one (probably like $500) and we used it with DD1 until she was a year old, and with DD2 we sidecarred it for six months but found it too space-wasting and just co-slept from then on.

-swings etc.

-high-end baby clothing

Things I totally wasted money on..

-Two strollers. One Kolcraft Contours stroller that was awesome but just not for me. We sold it recently. The other is a Joovy Caboose that I got with the money I sold the other stroller for. I *do* like it but it's not my type of stroller- like I said, I need it for grocery shopping. The basket is teeny. *sigh*.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I am glad I bought nice jogging strollers, single and double. Good baby carriers and carseats, so much easier. I love our wooden highchairs that covert to a regular chair, we have used them for years. One thing that I just recently bought after having babies for 8 years is a video monitor, OMG I can't believe I didn't buy one earlier!

I am glad that I never wasted money on a crib or any other sleeping gear.


----------



## Mama2mc (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm so glad we bought: slings, baby carriers, nursing pillow and a good breastpump.

Happy I didn't spend on: crib, stroller, high chair, swing, baby walker.

I wish we had spent more on cloth diapers.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

THINGS I WISH I'D BOUGHT FROM THE BEGINNING

* cloth diapers

* a better carseat/stroller (we lived in a very urban area so a stroller was necessary)

* waterproof baby carrier for the pool (like this)

* better sling (I had two but I couldn't nurse in either; I have since upgraded)

* Amby baby bed (never bought one but always thought they would be a good alternative in the bedroom when baby wasn't sleeping with me)

THINGS I'M GLAD I DIDN'T WASTE MY MONEY ON

* diaper pail

* diaper warmer

* wipe warmer

* bathtub that goes inside the regular bathtub

THINGS I DID HAVE BUT NEVER USED

* tons of baby dresses/outfits (both my kids wore jammies or cotton onsies practically until they were one)

* bottle sterilizer

* plastic bottles

* highchair

* Baby Einstein videos


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

*Glad I bought:*

-Humanity Family Bed co-sleeping cushion. That thing has been worth its weight in gold.

-An Ergo. Not super expensive but pricier than a Moby or ring sling. I used it more than any other carrier with my first and expect to use it a lot with subsequent babes. And it's the only carrier that DH will even consider now that I convinced him to toss the Bjorn.









-A dresser to store baby clothes and diapers that currently doubles as the changing table. When our babies are out of diapers, we can still use the dresser for storing their clothes. I don't get the concept of a dedicated changing table that has no other purpose.









-A bouncer chair. Has saved our sanity through two babies now. I love mine and don't care that it's ugly and requires batteries to vibrate. It's awesome.

-A Pack n' Play. This has made traveling with a baby about a thousand times easier and again, I don't care that it's plastic and ugly because it works to keep us all happy and sane.

-A diaper sprayer. Cloth diapering would be a lot harder without it and it comes in handy when I'm cleaning the tub!

-A crib that converts to a toddler bed. We use it to confine DS when he needs to nap and can't be allowed to run around the bedroom. When he was really little we used it as a safe place to keep him when we were doing deep cleaning or moving things around. Now that he's bigger and has been expressing interest in sleeping alone, we'll convert it to a toddler bed so he can have his own space if/when he wants it. And it's a beautiful piece of furniture.

-Cloth diapers and extra inserts, and cloth diaper wipes. It was an initial investment that has paid-off handsomely over the years.

*Wish I'd bought at the beginning:*

-A wipes warmer. My friend told me how much she loved hers but I thought it was frivolous and unnecessary. I was totally wrong and wish I'd had it since Day One. It works so well with cloth wipes and homemade solution! Sorry, DS.









-An M coat. This ingenious thing is an all-in-one maternity, babywearing, and regular winter coat. A removable panel in front can be zipped in in two ways (big on top for babywearing, big on bottom for maternity) or removed entirely for regular wear. It's well-made, very warm, and comes in cute colors. I got one at the end of my last pregnancy but wish I'd bought it years ago. Awesome!

*Wasted money on:*

-A swing. Everyone said we'd be glad to have it but they were wrong. It was bulky and huge and loud and ugly and DS hated it anyway. We gave it to friends whose baby also hated it. They sold it almost immediately.









-A breast pump. It was a cheapie manual Medela but still. The bottles were a total waste also. I hate pumping, only did it once or twice, and the baby wouldn't take the bottle anyway. I should have just hand-expressed into a cup and expected it to be spoon-fed to the baby in case of an emergency.

-A Boppy. I hated mine and found it bulky and annoying and the baby was never positioned properly on it anyway. Now it's a glorified lumbar cushion when I sit in bed.

-A dedicated diaper bag or two. How silly, when a handbag with a few interior pockets and a portable rollup changing pad would have been totally fine!

-Baby bathtub. Why bother when I can just bathe with the baby or hold her in the shower?

*Glad I didn't buy:*

-A stroller. I wore DS exclusively until he was nearly 2yo and got too big for me to carry in the third trimester. Then we went with a relatively inexpensive Keekaroo stroller which has been as good as it needs to be for hardly ever being used.









-An expensive high chair. The cheap $25 plastic Ikea high chair worked beautifully, was totally collapsible for travel and storage, and has held up very well--so well that I expect we'll use it for all of our next babies.

-"Baby food maker". We don't do purees anyway but even if we did, a small food processor and some ice cube trays are just fine.


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

MUST haves, IME:

*super good wool covers/ pull on pants, like Ruskovilla-- the BEST (these even make up for poor dipes)

*the cloth dipes YOU find best (varies a LOT from parent to parent)

*cotton quilts

*one VERY sturdy dipe bag w compartments (not pricey, just sturdy)

*a stash of well fitted non-stretchy nursing bras

*lanolin-- not expensive, but keep some on hand

*a stainless steel water bottle that doesn't sweat for nursing mamas (water in, milk out-- FLYlady store carries a good one)

*organic baby care products (make or buy-- nothing impure has ever touched newborn skin-- try to keep it that way as long as possible! If I didn't know how to make them, I'd def spring for the best ones, like Aubrey, etc)

*Eucalan for the wool covers and a natural detergent for dipes and baby clothes-- pricier, but worth it

*quality literature to read aloud c:

total waste of money IME:

*ANYTHING used to hold baby (other than slings/carriers and arms!) high dollar stroller/ carseats/ bouncies/ boppies/ swings/ bumbos/ walkers/ exersaucers, blah blah blah

*plastic/ noisy toys/ accessories-- anything plastic almost invariably ended up being a waste (except gallon ziplocks to carry very yucky dipes home when out)

"just in case" bottles and formula

***always amazing how much *stuff* some advertisers tell us we *need* to raise a baby! ***


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Totally worth it my medela freestyle - saved me a lot of pumping troubles. Cloth dipes (we use fuzzibunz). Baby carriers (we have several, with my favorite being a Kleinsmekker mei tai that is comfortable and gorgeous). A king size mattress to put on the floor for co-sleeping. A super yard for fencing in a room so that I don't have to chase DS all over the house when I'm tired (he is pretty free range but it gets exhausting if he keeps changing scenery every 15 minutes) Nice carseat (we have truefit) for safety.

A waste - a crib (we got it off craigslist but still it was $100 I didn't really need to spend), all of the newborn clothes except jammies and a few onesies (that's all DS spent his time in).

We inherited a lot of baby gear - an exersaucer, a swing off craigslist, a bouncy seat - used these enough to justify cheap prices but not paying full price.

ETA - a huge life saver for us is the video baby monitor. We set it up while DS naps on the family bed so that we can keep an eye on him while getting things done. Also breastflow bottles - we didn't have a single issue with nipple confusion or strikes.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Well you ladies can dislike the swing as much as you want. That swing has saved my sanity and ensured that neither of my kids have ended up with shaken baby syndrome.









Things I am SUPER GLAD I bought:

swing

a variety of carriers because they all fill different functions in my life

the high end pockets and all-in-ones because I would have quit cloth diapers if I had a two step method

diaper sprayer

the super comfy chair was more important during pregnancy, but I'll list it here anyway

Things I wasted money on:

stupid baby bath tub

a stroller with a baby pram conversion. neither of my girls will sit in a stroller. I will be attempting to sell this soon.

two part diapering systems. hate them.

Things I feel meh about:

high chair--we didn't use it much till our daughter was more like 15 months and a booster seat probably would have been fine, but we use it a lot when other people come over with their kids

I've been glad to have the changing table but I could have made due with padding on a dresser

high end pump. it was kind of nice to have, but I'm a sahm so I have never really needed it.

bottles. we tried them a few times but they've never been popular here.

those little mesh bags for eating frozen fruit. they are kind of lame.

I totally skipped a crib or any other sleeping accoutrement. They just sleep in bed with us. The more recent kiddo even does so ON HER STOMACH. I'm going to hell.







She won't stay asleep on her back but if I let her sleep on her stomach she sleeps 12-15 hours with only one or two wake ups. It's great.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

We own or have owned just about every piece of baby equipment, from slings to cribs to whatever, and there's very little that I have not been happy to have at some point among the 3 of them. There's also very little that I paid much for. Some were gifts, some was free off FC or CL, some were garage sale finds etc.


----------



## rachieface (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happysmileylady*
> 
> We own or have owned just about every piece of baby equipment, from slings to cribs to whatever, and there's very little that I have not been happy to have at some point among the 3 of them. There's also very little that I paid much for. Some were gifts, some was free off FC or CL, some were garage sale finds etc.


I'm kinda with you, except I don't have several kids yet but hope to in the future. We have actually payed for very little for our son, and we definitely have more baby stuff than I would have paid for. I am grateful for it even if we have a few unessentials for this baby....you never know what might prove to be more important for the next babe!

Super Grateful For:

- Our crib. I'll be the first one to say it. It was a very kind gift because I was loathe to actually pay for a crib, and I am SO glad it was given to us. Both baby and I sleep better in our own space.

- Jogging stroller. Also a hand-me-down, and I love it! We were going on sanity-saving runs as soon as J was able to hold his head up well (4 months-ish). Now it is useful in the winter because I don't want to slip carrying babe over the ice, and the large wheels navigate the snow really well.

- Cloth dipes.

- Aden and Anais big muslin swaddle blankets. These are ridiculously expensive, and I never would have bought them myself. However, they were a great gift because we are still swaddling our 7.5 month old with them now! I would totally recommend making your own for baby.

Wasted Money On:

- Baby Bjorn-like carrier. Not comfortable for me at all....he was causing me back pain in it by a month or so old. I wish I had saved the money for an Ergo.

Glad I Didn't Buy:

- "Real" cloth wipes. We were given an abundance of baby wash cloths, and I use those along with cut up flannel swaddle blankets.

- Baby food maker. We're doing BLW, and even if we weren't I would just use our blender.

- Full price baby stuff. That's very general, but since 98% of our baby gear was given/thrifted/craig listed/handed down, I know that used is generally just a good. And such a money saver!

One thing that struck me is how different most of these lists are. So, that's one more reason to buy used...you don't necessarily know what will work for your babe until you get there!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

With this baby (#3), I finally got a baby bathtub. It's freaking awesome!! All my friends told me what a waste it was, so I never had one for the first 2, and I showered with them or bathed them in the tub. a PITA. This time, that bathtub is awesome. Of course, it was $4 at a yard sale, I'll donate it as soon as baby can sit up, and I'm not willing to store it, but for the 6-7 months you use it, it's great.

We downsized right before this baby, and we got rid of the swing, exersaucer, and all the places to put baby, save the crib, johnny jump up, high chair, and bouncy seat (still a lot). I'm happy with all of those.

I really like my high chair. It enables me to eat supper peacefully from birth. I just put the baby next to me, talk to him, and I can eat supper with BOTH hands. It's great. Now, with baby #3 (and my olders are only 2 and 4), we are in a "sit at the table for every meal and snack to keep my house cleaner" routine, so having the baby in his own chair really has established him as a big part of the family early on, in my older two's minds. I like that.

I like my changing table. Yes, it's one purpose, but it was also $25, so I don't have a problem with that. It's just the right height, and I use it almost all the time. It's nice for storage of diapers and wipes, too. I have a diaper pail (where else would you put your dirty diapers???) that is useful, too.

My biggest splurge this time was an Aden and Anais swaddle blanket. LOVE it. Wish I had bought it with my first baby. It has a hole in it, so I just ordered a replacement. It's great.


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

Almost everything we have we got either as a hand me down or as a gift, so we've not put a huge amount of money out on baby things.

THINGS I LOVE:

-I love the swing. DS more or less refused to sleep anywhere except my arms or the swing, so when I needed a break/a little space, into the swing he'd go for a short nap. DD had problems falling asleep, and the swing saved my sanity many a time! (hand me down)

-I also love my changing table. It has a ton of room for storage so we keep all our cloth diapers there and all of our baby blankets, which we have a lot of. Plus its just the right height for me to change babies. I love having one place where everything is all together for diaper changes. (hand me down)

-Pacifiers. I seriously don't know what I'd do without those things!

-I don't *love* my crib, but I'm glad to have it. So far both kids have slept better in their own space from about 6 months on, so its been worth the money.

THINGS I WISH I HAD FROM DAY ONE:

-Cloth diapers. I love these things and so wish I had gone cloth when DD was born!

-Bucket car seat for DS. He was born in the middle of Nov and we found out pretty quickly that the convertible car seat we had been using wasn't going to fly. It was much easier and warmer for him to just stay in the seat with one of those fleecy winter cover things over the seat. He stayed toasty even when it was in the negatives! Something that would not have happened with a convertible.

THINGS I WISH I DIDN"T HAVE:

-Travel system. Maybe its just the cheap hunk of junk my MIL bought us, but I hated that stupid stoller. It was bulky, heavy and didn't steer properly and the bucket seat that came with it was absolute garbage.

-Moby Wrap. I wish I had gotten a different kind of carrier.

-All these stupid plastic toys they use for such a short period. Teething keys, crinkly page cloth books, jingly stuffed animals etc. We've got a ton of them and I'm hesitant to get rid of them because they occassionally get played with, but for the most part its just been a waste. (mostly gifts)

-Johnny Jump Up. We've had it for both kids, both sat in it once and otherwise its wasted space. IDK why we still have it, actually. (hand me down)

THINGS I"M GLAD I DIDN"T SPEND MONEY ON/RECEIVE:

-Diaper/wipes warmer

-Bobby

-Expensive breast pump

-Bottles


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

THINGS I WISH I'D BOUGHT FROM THE BEGINNING

- a really nice crib. we finally bought a pacific rim $800 one with our third out of four children and it's WONDERFUL, we went through two 'nice' $300-400 cribs before we finally bought a good one

- carriers, I didn't really get into them until my second and third children and I could have gotten so much done if I'd had one with the first

- a nice stroller, my maclaren is great but I went through two children with a graco one

- a cosleeper, we didn't have one for our first and although they all slept in the bed with us it was nice to know they wouldn't fall to the floor if they were near the edge (which happened a couple times with the first once she was crawling)

THINGS I WISH I HAD NEVER BOUGHT

- a swing, we had one for our first and through three kids it was used all of a dozen times

- a wipes warmer, it was good for our cloth wipes but we didn't use cloth wipes for long

- expensive cloth diapers, I'm glad I had the inexpensive ones but I spent $1000 on nice diapers that were really cute but with four kids I just can't do cloth anymore, I have 20 loads of laundry each week as it is and I just can't add another 3 especially when those three take 5 hours each because of our front load washer and humid environment

- a changing table, it was almost never used but at least it turns into a twin headboard so it's not a total loss

THINGS I'M GLAD I DIDN'T WASTE MY MONEY ON

- a rocking chair, we were given a really nice one and it hasn't seen much use

- a breast pump, with my first I never once used one, with my second I only used it a bit (it's a manual avent one), with the third only once, and now with the fourth only once as well

- a 'baby seat', I've never seen a need for one since I have several carriers


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I think a key issue that FTM don't realize is that temperament and time of life make a difference. The sling that worked for baby #1 didn't work for baby #2. We needed a better bouncer chair for #2 BECAUSE we had #1. The cozy nursing setup for #2 because I never got to sit down! I needed the birth ball to bounce her to sleep because she couldn't nurse to sleep until 15m! I think we used it once with #1.

But for both kids, I loved having a fancy bassinet to the stroller when they were little. And I love love love having them face me. My MIL bought us an absurdly expensive bugaboo but you know honestly, those two features were awesome. Which is funny because we hardly ever use with our second and used our new double maclaren TWICE in 16 months.

But the things I don't regret skimping one: good quality toys (brands like plan toys last much better than M&D) that are open ended, a good quality crib mattress and cheapo ikea crib that was great when we needed it, a natural latex insert for the cosleeper so the #2 didn't hate it, a good sling (ergo), a good thermometer, nose-frida, the diapers that work for you, and natural baby soap/lotion and organic food, breastpump, best quality childcare and preschool and nothing else.

When we have our third kid I will seriously spend, maybe, $100.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> I think a key issue that FTM don't realize is that temperament and time of life make a difference. The sling that worked for baby #1 didn't work for baby #2. We needed a better bouncer chair for #2 BECAUSE we had #1. The cozy nursing setup for #2 because I never got to sit down! I needed the birth ball to bounce her to sleep because she couldn't nurse to sleep until 15m! I think we used it once with #1.


 Sometimes even second time moms lol. My dd1 LOVED her bouncy seat. She would have lived in that thing if I let her, and that was way back when ALL they did was bounce-they didn't vibrate or have lights or sounds or anything. So when DD2 came around, I was all set to have that bouncer all over...in the kitchen while I was cooking, next to me while I ate, etc etc. DD2 HATED the thing. Hated it hated it hated it. She wanted to be upright at all times and the incline of the bouncer was not cutting it. I think I used it twice with her. Thankfully DD3 seems to be ok with it, so it's been used occasionally with her.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Things I love:*

Tripp Trapp chair - I LOVE it. I love how it looks and how it let DD sit at the table comfortably

Mei Tei - I have used it for my 3 year old and my newborn

Exercaucer - it is really handy when we are eating dinner and need a place to put DD2, or when I am having a shower etc.

Jogging Stroller - nice for long walks or for when DH and I run

*Thing I could do without:*

Our first highchair

Bouncy Chair - both DDs didn't take to it

Change table - had one briefly but sold it

Graco travel system - we bought it second hand but that stroller is horrible, we ended up freecycling it

Ring sling - I find it uncomfortable and hard to put on

*Wish I had:*

A Maclaren - not that i am a big stroller user but for when I need one it would be nice to have one

Baby swing (I think my girls would of liked it and napped in it)

Britax carseats - wish I didn't cheap out


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rachieface*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm....I'm really glad we got a nice stroller (a BOB). I got it used on Craigslist, but it still cost $200! It's so worth it though; I can do a lot of shopping with it, and we walk all over town using it, and Meadow is always comfy.

I wish I had invested in better cloth diapers - I spent a lot of money on Fuzzi Bunz which have all become delaminated and are worthless now.  We're using sposies now, just because I can't face buying more diapers that will fail me.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

LOVE:

*My Yamo (soft structured carrier) got with baby #2 and am loving it again with baby #3

*Good carseats

*Maclaren stroller (I didn't actually buy it, I'm borrowing it from a friend, but so wish I'd just bought one with my first... I was anti-stroller and went through 3 cheap strollers for occasional use with #1 and #2, this time the stroller is saving my back and the baby loves it!)

*nice cloth diapers (we used prefolds the first time but got cooler ones with the others)


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hm...I was trying to say that I agree with the previous poster that the differences between these lists are one huge reason to buy used! My lists are different for both of my babies too! You never know...


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the best advice is to not get trapped into thinking you need to purchase absolutely everything before the baby arrives. It is actually pretty easy to go shopping with a newborn - way easier than with a 2yo!

I actually did really need some of the "baby holders". My DD always wanted to be at least somewhat upright so she could look around and hated being put on her back. We also have two large dogs, and although they are extremely docile and gentle I was afraid they might accidentally step on her or something if I just laid her on a blanket on the floor. So we got a lot of use out of the bouncy chair and then the exersaucer.

And definitely buy used where you can. DD loved, loved, loved the exersaucer but only for a few months. I know a lot of MDC mams don't like them, but my kid wanted me to basically hold her up to stand all day long. She wasn't much of a cuddler but wanted to stand up and jump. There is no way my arms could hold out all day! But as soon as she started crawling and pulling to stand she didn't want to go in it anymore. I am really glad we didn't pay full price for it.

We had a travel system given to us and I wish I had a nicer stroller. I would still want a bucket seat though, because it was super handy during a Canadian winter. I would maybe see if I could borrow one though, because again it is only used for a few months.

I wish I didn't spend so much money on breast feeding stuff until breast feeding was established. I was so excited to nurse, and bought a chair, pillow, breast pump, covers, bras, etc. At least $500 worth of stuff. And then I had a baby who absolutely, despite all attempts, refused the breast. And I am not talking poor latch, I am talking totally screaming her little head off while pushing away from my breast. So I had to pump for her, but couldn't even use the pump I had because I needed to establish my milk supply and had to rent a hospital grade one instead.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

So happy I bought:

Baby bouncy seat. Both my kids napped in them in the living room during the day (DS is napping in his now curled up in a wool blanket!)

Merry Muscles jumper. Yes many are anti, but my DS is obsessed with "standing" and so a few minutes in this throughout the day = him squealing with delight. We have it attached from the ceiling, and he happily bounces away. This was a little more pricey than any of the bouncer things, but I think it's wonderful (and was made by a physical therapist)

Things I could live without

Baby tub. I had one of the flimsy ones and it just gave me panic attacks, and I bought the tub that resembles...a bucket? And my DD liked it but DS was like "I'm standing, sorry momma.." And so he and I shower and it's collecting dust (which reminds me, freecycle!)


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

*Glad I had*:

Dresser/changing table combo. I've used it with all my kids and it holds all their clothes and diaper supplies. Plus, when we're all done with diapers, the changing table part comes off.

Double Stroller. As much as I loved my sling, after I had more than one kid, that stroller went everywhere.

Crib. After about nine months of age, my dd refused to co-sleep. We all slept better in our own space.

Vibrating bouncy seat. All my kids napped in that thing and often slept half the night in it too.

Britax carseat. So much easier to install and fasten the kid into it than cheaper ones.

Scenara carseat. Not really that expensive, but sooo much easier to take on planes. It's lightweight and you can carry it with one hand. The Britax was just too heavy for plane travel.

*Glad I didn't buy:*

Highchair. They take up so much space so I bought a booster seat instead. You can push it right under the table.

Toddler bed. I just put the crib mattress on the floor and let the kids sleep on that for a year. They did fine switching to a regular bed after that.

Swing. My kids never wanted to stay in them that long and they take up too much space.

Diaper genie.

Activity seats.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish I never bought: A crib, swing

LOVED: Sling, mei tai, double stroller for places like the zoo and airport (my kids are 23 months apart) Britax carseat

The jumperoo was nice, but not essential. Same with the baby bouncy seat thing. Neither of my kids were too into those, but it did give me a safer place to put dd down while I chased DS.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Things we liked:

- I'm glad we had a swing, it helped with both babies.

- The bicycle seat was terrific too, once they were a little older.

- A good quality stroller was really important. We walked everywhere and I put miles on it everyday.

Things we never used:

-Baby bathtub

-Potty


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

*Glad I bought:*

Changing Pad instead of separate changing table

Exersaucer - dd1 loved it

Bouncy seat - she lived in it while I ate and showered

Breast pump - would not have been able to breastfeed much out of the hospital without it

Boppy - 100x easier than adjusting pillows

Cloth diapers - wish I had tried them sooner, but I'm glad I bought them

Play Mat - I paid too much for it, but I don't regret buying it

*Wish I had bought:*

Decent stroller(s) instead of dealing with crappy gracos

Video monitor - they always left me wondering if they were just stirring or waking up

*Total waste:*

Expensive crib bedding

Wipes Warmer

Jumparoo

highchair - it was a "fancy" one with all the options gifted by my MIL, the "luxury" options were the biggest PITB. We'll be getting just a plain restaurant style highchair this time

swing

diaper genie - I insisted I wanted the one that could use regular garbage bags, but MIL and dh insisted the genie would be better since it was better known. She bought one refill and it came with one, I bought one when those ran out and after that I got tired of paying $5 for garbage bags. It was a total pain to change and by the time I had my second, they were changing the genie (and it's refills) so it was basically worthless.

*Glad I didn't buy:*

Expensive crib or other baby furniture

Britax carseats - I was tempted several times, but our Evenflo ones are just as safe and work great

Nursing stool - I tried one out in BRU after hearing all the bfing experts say it's a must, but didn't notice a difference

Um yeah, I pretty much bought every baby gear item out there. I was a total sucker


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I resisted the urge to buy stuff, aside from essentials like a carseat, prior to DS's birth. I am so glad I waited before making the big purchases.

THINGS I WISH I'D BOUGHT FROM THE BEGINNING

a bassinet. I just assumed I would put DS in his room for naps. Ha! I wanted him within arms reach at all times. DH immediately ran out to get a bassinet for the first floor and was so pleased that it had wheels so we could just push a napping DS from room to room.

THINGS I'M GLAD I DIDN'T WASTE MY MONEY ON

travel system type of stroller

a traditional highchair

swing

THINGS I DID HAVE BUT NEVER USED

a very expensive pack and play, used it twice

THINGS I LOVED

carrier

valco stroller. DS loved it, DH loved pushing it. So many happy memories attached to that stroller that I cried when I gave it to a friend. We used it all the time. It was great off road, awesome for the sidewalks. I miss those days.

bouncy chair. We used it outside all the time. DS loved facing us to interact

Svan chair

having a daybed in DS's room (we didn't co-sleep until later) I liked having a comfortable sleep to sleep in his room. I would nap in there and occasionally sleep there.

backpack carrier that got us out into nature.

a not-a-diaper-bag diaper bag. I am still using the leather tote I purchased for a diaper bag 5 years later.

THINGS I WISH I WOULDN'T HAVE WASTED THE MONEY ON

The matchy-matchy crib and daybed bedding. Spent so much money on looks.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

Everything we got right away either boughten or gifts I am glad we got from the crib, travel system, bouncer seat and swing. They have all been handy in their own ways.

I am glad we got the changing pad thing for the dresser. I didn't think it would be needed but I love it and DD loves it too. She is always so happy when we lay her down to change her or get dressed.

I do wish I would have gotten a better breast pump and a hands free for it. But overall the one I have does just fine for what I need.

I wish I never spent the money on carriers and wraps. DD hates them and I just overall didn't care for them either. I really wanted to carry her but she just wasn't going to have it.


----------



## ToadJode (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm glad we bought:

Boppy - helped for feedings, and just lounging around

Frame stroller - so much easier than the bulky graco stroller when we go shopping (I have twins so I can wear one and put one in the carrier)

Crib - we have our girls sleeping together in one crib and it has worked really well for us

Double Jogging Stroller - I live in Florida so I can run outside most of the year, this thing is great!

Bouncy chair - for some reason, my girls prefer to be bounced to sleep instead of cuddled or rocked...so we feed, swaddle, and it's into the bouncer til they fall asleep

Changing table with drawers - like others have said, it's a perfect dresser

Moby wrap

Wasted money on:

Swing - luckily we realized that ASAP and returned it

gDiapers - they just did NOT work for us and my Mom (who watches my twins while I'm at work) refuses to use them, so I have like $200 in fairly new gDiapers just sitting around

Bjorn - luckily we were gifted one also, realized it was nothing special, and returned the one we purchased new.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Next baby, I'm buying better quality diapers right away.

And getting professional help installing a diaper sprayer if necessary (things were stripped on my toilet so I couldn't install the diaper sprayer I bought)

I'll also buy clothes sooner. Once Upon a Child has absolutely everything, but I don't seem to get there until after dealing with the hassle of not having enough of whatever it is.

Good carseat, good stroller, been very helpful.

Not having a crib, pack'n'play, or swing saved wasted space.

I did have a good pump, lent from dh's cousin, but I couldn't figure it out so it was useless.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Loved:

My nursing pillow. I bought the more expensive model and it got a lot of use.

My carriers: Used them with both kids. Saved my sanity

My Graco travel system: I know lot of people hate theirs but I have a very bad back and the ultra light Metrolight stroller is fabulous. I later bought a Phil and Teds and I STILL prefer my Metrolight.

My heavy duty baby bathtub. It had a drain at the bottom and it fitted perfectly on our bathroom counter. Fill with the hand-held shower and drain out into the sink basin. My kids still splash in it out in the backyard in the summertime, and they're 3 and 5!

Wasted money on:

A rocking baby seat. I had a cheap one that didn't hold up to Dd's massive baby weight (20lbs by 4mo), so we bought a more hefty, expensive baby seat. Turned out that by that time Dd didn't want to sit anymore.

A new playpen. My mom bought this for us and Dd#2 absolutely HATED it. Never spent more than 5 minutes in it. Such a waste.

There were other baby things that we bought and used over the years that one could argue that we didn't get full use out of. However, I'm pretty good at buying things used and selling for them for the same money, so nothing lost.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I am SOOOO glad I splurged on a nice woven wrap. ds is almost three and I can still wear him comfortably. I kind of cringe when I think back to my pregnancy and how I wanted a Moby but thought that $30 was too much money.


----------



## Courtney-Ostaff (Dec 6, 2010)

THINGS I WISH I'D BOUGHT FROM THE BEGINNING

* wipe warmer. Daughter born in November --- chilly monkey!

* sling (I eventually ended up with a long, knotted woven scarf)

* good, wooden high chair

* disposable nursing pads -- I was a Holstein for years!

THINGS I'M GLAD I DIDN'T WASTE MY MONEY ON

* fancy crib

* bathtub that goes inside the regular bathtub

* tons of fancy baby clothes

* formula Just In Case

* changing table

* lanolin.

* walker, bumbo, etc.

THINGS I DID HAVE BUT NEVER USED

* clothes for when they were older -- always wrong season

* bottles, pacifier, extra diaper bags, baby grooming supplies, baby lotion

* hot sling, Baby Bjorn-like carrier

* pack n play

* a Rainforest Jumparoo

* crappy, cheap toys

* IKEA crib, which we're now using as a toddler bed

* freezer thingies for teething

* mesh bags for eating frozen stuff

THINGS I LOVED

* temporal thermometer -- never, ever had to stick something up her butt!!

* Boppy. We nested in that thing for the first 9 months.

* baby blankets

* infant gowns

* a comfy chair for a nursing nest

* diaper genie

* jarred organic baby food

* kid-co food grinder - she started grabbing food off my plate at 4 months, so I just ground pieces of my dinner up for her during dinner

* Graco Travel System -- still using the stroller, at 3!

* carseat mirrors

* sound baby monitor

* zip-up fleece wearable blankets


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

It's interesting how some of the lists are quite opposite from each other. I buy used things most of the time, like from yard sales and the swap meet. I have always bought new car seats for safety reasons, but even then you don't need the top-of-the-line fancy ones in order to be safe.

Thing I loved:

Maya wrap sling - it fit well, versatile, used the tail for a nursing cover. I "wore" fussy ds for well over a year. Couldn't have lived without it.

Swing - didn't use it often, but once in a while I liked to take a shower with an option aside from getting the sling wet or hearing ds scream.









Stroller and toddler safety harness - allowed my toddler some choices in public since I had my hands full of baby

Things I should have had:

An infant car seat - I tried to save money with a convertable since I didn't want to carry the "baby bucket" anyway, but babies are more comfortable in an infant seat.

A good breast pump - didn't have the money for a nice one, but the cheap manual one I bought was painful to use and I ended up supplementing with formula for a while.









Things I never used:

Bouncy seat, baby "walker", baby monitor, pacifiers, pacifier thermometer, nursing pillow (never figured out how to use it), baby bathtub


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

Things I've loved:

a nice baby swing

ergo and baby bjorn

cosleeping bolster pillow thing

stroller

breastpump (medela pump in style)

exersaucer

infant gym (with the dangling toys and such)

breastfriend pillow

pacifiers

things I could've done without:

bumbo seat

glider/rocker

$20 a piece sleep sacks

sling

crib for infant---but invaluable for my toddler

play pen (oh he hates the baby jail!)

water floatie pool thing, also a hate, too confining for my little monster

rug for his room- giant cat bed, nuff said

baby monitor


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Things that were winners:

The pack n play. I never thought we would use it, but it's been so handy! We used it as a place to nap during the day, and then as a changing table/clothes hamper after that. It's basically our 'baby station' downstairs; and keeps everything else nice and neat. We have one at grandmas that holds all his changing stuff and toys and they use it as a crib and a safe place to put him a way from the dog. I'm glad that I'll have ot for #2 to put her down for naps without worry of her being poked and prodded by my son.

Papasan chair. DS loved this thing! He could see us and we could see him. He was high needs, so never content to be more than a few feet a way, an this made eating possible for us.

Baby hammock. The only way we got any sleep.

Rocker/Glider. The only way we got any sleep after ds outgrew the hammock.

Moby wrap. I got this at 5 weeks, and wish I had gotten it sooner.

Prefolds/flats. We don't cloth diaper (we planned to, so we have a bunch of these). We still used these so much... leaking breasts, puke, pee, poop, milk in all stages of digestion. It's so nice to have a big stack that you can just wipe up a spill and then toss it into the hamper.

Things that were busts:

Swing. DS hated that thing

pump-- i wish I had splurged for the freestyle.

crib- we bought used, but still 200 dollars for a crib, plus 70 for the mattress, plus 20-30 bucks for sheets. Never been used.

Anything for the nursery. DS hardly goes in there.

I'm glad that we didn't get fancy clothes. DS refuses to wear them.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Things I'm glad I bought:

* An Ergo but wishes I discovered it before DD was over 6 months.

* Our Kolcraft stroller that allowed DD to face me when we walked outside.

* Rainforest Bouncy Seat and Swing

* Organic washcloths and crib sheets

Things I wish I never owned:

Baby Bjorn

Things I'm glad I didn't purchase:

* Diaper Genie


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

How could I have forgotten the Diaper Genie!?!?!!? What a waste!

DH saw it at a baby big box store and thought we had to have it. I was suspicious from the beginning. I used it for a while but really disliked. DH never got the hang of it. The container would fill up and neither of us wanted to empty it. After about 4 weeks, we just got in the habit of taking out the trash every day.

I also thought those mesh sacks with handle would be the greatest thing ever. DS tried it for all of 3 seconds before rejecting it forever.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought two expensive things with my dd and they were absolutely essential, a nice backpack carrier from REI and a good electric pump. I used the backpack carrier until my dd was four and she was so tall it got to uncomfortable for me to use it (I am not tall at all).


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

to each his own. the very things that were a life saver to me i see in others dont need or waste lists.

baby swing: life was MISERABLE without one. dd had colic and the ONLY thing that could soothe her was the baby swing. before the baby swing, no matter what i did we endured 6 to 7 hours of straight crying. after the swing maybe an hour.

glad never spent money on a good stroller. dd never ever really rode in one. ever.

no cloth as we used public laundry.

the thing i was most grateful for:

a bunch of different safe plastic things (or mostly plastic) - either toys or kitchen items. i would put all of them in a basket and dd would be entertained for hours with them. these are little small things her hands could grasp.


----------



## hhurd (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm glad we splurged on really nice strollers and carseats.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to admit its going to be hard to do these list because DD1 and DD2 were totally different babies. What worked (and was a lifesaver for one) didn't work for the other at all.

Things i'm glad I bought:

bucket car seats- I rarely took them out of the car but when it was downpouring it was nice to be able to cover the carseat with a poncho and run for the apartment.. That way the girls didn't get wet (even though I got soaked!)

Carriers- with DD1 I didn't find a carrier I could use until she was 6 months but that thing was a lifesaver when she went through a "don't put me down or Ill scream" phase. With DD2 I had/have and used: a moby wrap (loved until around 5 months), a beco (my favorite for back carries), an ergo (best thing for DH, he would wear her all day except for feeds) and a mai tei (so sad this one tore really badly while we were hiking once )

outfits- I know most people just keep their children in onesies/sleepers but I never did. For some reason I never felt like we were "starting our day" until we were all dressed. So, each morning the girls got dressed.. and then changed because they had really horrible spit up. We went through anywhere between 7-12 outfits a day because of spit up and explosive diapers.

With DD1- a swing, we moved from California to Japan when she was 4 months old so she spent time in the swing during packing although not much after we moved (she was to big/old for it when it finally got to Japan).

A breast friend nursing pillow- I had a really bad epidural experience with DD1 that caused some lasting back damage. This pillow literally is the only reason I was able to nurse, it supported my back enough where it wasn't extremely painful for me to nurse

a breast pump- I went back to work when DD1 was 6 weeks old, unfortunately she wouldn't take a bottle and that caused a lot of issues. My second ended up in the NICU and refused to nurse in the beginning. I got better results pumping with my double pump than with the hospital pumps! Luckily I was able to get her on the breast within 12 hours of her coming home and after a week I stopped pumping (and had a great little stash built up)

a bunch of blankets for DD1- she would only sleep swaddled for the first 4-5 months. If she wasn't swaddled she would be up every 5-10 minutes all night long.

An exerciser with DD1- she LOVED this thing and played with it happily every night for months while I cooked dinner.

burp rags- both girls spit up a TON, it was nice having something over my shoulder to at least catch some of it!

bouncy seats- I actually have 2, one in each bathroom. It was the only way I got to shower/go to the bathroom with DD2. DD1 would take off with her if she wasn't in the same room as I was so she had to go into the bouncy seat whenever I wanted to shower or go to the restroom.

A double jogging stroller and a double stroller- I know its controversial on this board but when DH is gone its the only way I can get out of the house. There is no way I can wear one and chase the other. Specially since DD1 is always wanting to be carried if we don't have the stroller with us. I specially can't carry both now that they weight over 70lbs combined and Im 33 weeks pregnant. The joggling stroller is to big for our trunk BUT its great for the long walks we like to take as a family

Things I wish I'd bought:

A carrier earlier with DD1. She loved being in a carrier, would have saved my back/arms.

Books earlier. I was told with my first it was useless to have children books before they started to read and for some odd reason I listed to that advice. Well DD1 LOVED to be read to from a really early age. I use to read Jane Austin and Shakespeare to her when she was a newborn because it would calm her when she was crying. Needless to say I ended up having to invest in some children books when she was a couple of months old. Now if she isn't bringing me a book to read her sister is.

breast pads BEFORE the baby came. I didn't think I would need them right away, my milk came in at 2 days post partum and I leaked heavily. They ended up tracking some down for me at the hospital because I was leaking so bad it was soaking my shirt

A decent diaper bag instead of the cheap one. It was a pain in the bottom black hole but having two in diapers a purse just didn't cut it. DH splurged on me this time and got me the bag Ive been wanting, can't wait to try it out!

A hook on high chair for our dining room chairs earlier than I did. The girls both liked to sit and be with us but it took a while for me to figure it out.. It made life a ton easier when we got one of those chairs and hooked it up. Happy baby, fed parents, happy family.

Things I'm happy I DIDN'T waste my money on:

wipes warmer- never got cold enough to need it. I live in a warm environment with a heater though. Im sure if I lived in a colder place it would be different.

A swing with DD2- DD1's swing was bought used and died before DD2 came around. We decided to wait to get one, tried one of my friends swings out when she was a newborn and she screamed her head off as soon as it was turned on.

tons of toddler spoons/forks. Neither girl would use them so I was glad I only had what was given to us.

A baby gate, my daughter could climb our neighbors gate by 7 months so it would have been a total waste AND been dangerous. I know some people its a necessity but I don't have stairs at our apartment and my daughter is a bit of a monkey.

bottle sterilizer- I was told I "had to" have one never bought one. good thing because I don't think I would have ever used it.

special soaps/powders for the baby- my first didn't have a soap bath (other than at the hospital) until she was probably 7ish months old. Second was around 4ish months old when she had a soap bath. Both times I just the aveeno I had for me on them.

Things I totally wasted money on..

sippy cups! neither girl would use them

expensive bottles for my first. I tried every bottle out there on her and she wouldn't take a single one.

A crib/changing table- it was bought for us BUT it was totally a waste of money/space

a bassinet- I was so convinced that co-sleeping was dangerous that I REFUSED to allow my baby to sleep with me.. just wasn't happening.. until neither of us slept the first two weeks and I ended up falling asleep nursing her one night. After one decent night of sleep DH realized how much better my attitude was/how I felt was that he started insisting we sleep with her in our bed with us.

baby tub with my first-Total waste, used once. It was to much of a pain.

baby monitor, never used then it turns out it was the wrong frequency to use over here so we couldn't use it. Never would have needed it anyway since our apartments have always been small enough where I could hear them all the time.

A jumperoo with DD2- figured it would work just as well as the exerciser (which I had loaned out to a "friend" and they decided to move back to the states with it ughs!). She didn't like it, I didn't like it and DD1 thought it was hurting her whenever she was in it so it was never used

A diaper genie with my first- was told it was the best piece of equipment you could have and since I have a very sensitive nose I figured Id give it a try.. yea it didn't keep the smell away and it as a waste of money.

Cheap plastic baby toys- I didn't want to "deprive" DD1 by not having toys for her. yea not only did she NOT play with them but I ended up giving them away or throwing them out (quite a few ended up recalled) so it was a total waste of money.

Any decorations for a nursery. The room was never slept in. Ended up being a total waste

swaddling blankets for DD2- She wouldn't sleep swaddled and screamed if you swaddled her. She doesn't like being confined, she still won't even sleep with a blanket covering her.

Baby memory books- this time Im just doing a journal and Im finding it a lot easier not to have to find the "special spaces" to fill in. It might actually get done this way!

Baby play mat things- you know the ones with the arch of toys above them. Both girls were scared by them so they ended up being used without the arch as a glorified baby blanket

Shoes for a baby that isn't walking

pack and play--- twice-- I didn't use it the first time, got rid of it then DH convinced me to rebuy it.. Didn't use it the second time, got rid of it. He tried to convince me to get a third and I refused.

A baby food "kit" to make and freeze baby food- both girls went right from Exclusively breast feeding to cut up veggies.

One of those big stand alone baby high chairs. Totally worthless IMO.

Im sure there is more I just can't think of what else.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

*love* ...

Ergo (gift ... Thanks Fran!) I have used that thing every.single.day for nearly two years!

stokke tripp trapp highchair (We got it for 40% off ... am I ever glad that they're starting to show up on CL now as we plan for #2)

fuzzi bunz dipes

double bed low to floor in dd's room for naps

britax carseat

Lact-Aid supplemental nursing system (essential for low-supply mamas!)

*had but never used or didn't like* ...

Moby ... dd didn't like it.

crib ... got used once for a visiting baby

Medela SNS ... sucks

*wish we'd had from the beginning* (especially now that we're hoping to be pregnant again soon!)

a king-sized bed, super comfy


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

It sooo depends on the kid!

I am glad we bought/ were gifted:

- crib (not high end, but safe) - DS likes it and sleeps soundly in it, he even tries to climb in when he's tired... it was side-car'ed at first and he sleeps in his own room since 13 months (we had started to sleep in the guest bedroom to not wake him up, a sign it was time to move him to his room)...

- Babyhawk carrier - I used it a lot til DS didn't want it anymore (13 months)

- nice stroller - DS still loves his stroller and sometimes asks to be put in it

- nice Svan highchair - it will come in handy with the new baby, and DS really enjoyed it

- good car seat - still in use, and super safe and comfy and the high end baby bucket will now serve DD

- good infrared thermometer

- medela swing, I had to pump in the beginning and the swing spared me from renting

- boppy and nursing chair

Stuff I wish I had gotten in the beginning

- cloth diapers... I started at 6 months...

- swing - we borrowed one and it was a lifesafer, albeit only used shortly, it was awesome, despite my hate for those contraptions

- babylegs

- baby monitor (I am so nervous without it)

- travel stroller (once DS could walk, babywearing was no option at all for him. he did not want it) - we fly a lot

- wipe warmer, makes cloth wipes so easy and neat

- Ergo - have yet to find a steal on it

Hate hate hate pr useless

- ring sling

- baby bath tub

- diaper sprayer - I don't use it with prefolds, pockets nor AIOs, I just squish and dunk, is wayyyy faster and I don't mind

- playtex diaper pail

- microwave sterilizer, yes I used it when I had to pump early on and to put binkies in, bu that wasn't worth it

I never bought full priced baby clothes, all my stuff is from sales, hand me downs or places like TJ Maxx... Even our Stride Rite shoes are from the outlet...


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Oohhhhh...good ones. We quickly abandoned the diaper genie in favor of just tossing diapers in the trash and taking it our frequently







Also, it totally started to smell after just a few months.

And those mesh things, ugh. Someone told me they were so great, but my DD had no idea what to do with them and then they just made a big mess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caneel*
> 
> How could I have forgotten the Diaper Genie!?!?!!? What a waste!
> 
> ...


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Glad we bought

- Moby wraps, Becco Gemini and gauze wraps. We love them and use them heaps.

- Svan highchair. J has been sitting at the table with us since she was about 4 months old. We propped her up with rolled up nappies initially. We're really happy with the Svan but our main criteria was one which fit under the table so she could sit up with the family.

- good quality pram. We hardly ever use it but, when we do, it is a pleasure to use.

Needn't have bothered with

- pouch slings. We had no way of knowing this but J *hated* lying down in them. She's ok now if I use them for a hip hold but I find it hard to get comfortable. As we have them, I'll keep them in case our next LO like to lie down but, I wouldn't buy them again.

- singlets (sleeveless undershirts). It never got cold enough to need them. They weren't expensive but it still bugs me a bit to have a pile of things we hardly used. Again , I'll keep them until we're finished babymaking but I won't be buying more.

- baby moisturiser. Again, not super expensive, although I did buy good quality, organic, animal friendly, nasty chemcal free ones. We've just never needed it. Her skin has been lovely. I'll probably end up using them myself in the end.


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

Things I loved:

PacknPlay-we travel a lot so it is a life saver.

BugaBoo Stroller-got it as a gift from a rich friend. When I saw how much it was I about died. I have used it from day one and it is truly wonderful. While it cost her a fortune, it has been used 100's of times because of my bad back.

Brestfriend Pillow-I HATE Boppies and the BF was so easy to use and really supported my son. My hubby used it as well.

Amish Crib-Never used it when my son was an infant but it converts to a beautiful toddler bed which we use. It will also convert to a twin bed.

Freezer teething rings-useless when my son was small, but now they are the perfect size for him to hold on the inevitable toddler bumps and bruises.

Baby bathtub-my back was so bad that leaning over the tub was impossible. The baby tub fit in my sink and kept all the strain off my back. A lifesaver.

Things I hated:

Diaper Genie-WHY did I fall for that?

Monitors-Used them like twice.

Swing-Used once and sold to a friend.

Highchair-Got a used booster and never looked back. Thankfully it was super cheap at a garage sale.


----------



## nkintzel (Nov 15, 2008)

LOVE:

Ergo and Beco

Chariot-we do a lot of cycling in the summer and this was fantastic! We also got the infant sling so we could put our DD in there. We bought off of CL, so it wasn't as shockingly expensive as it could have been. But, we use that thing all the time! In the winter, its an awesome double stroller for getting the kids out in the fresh air but keeping them warm and dry.

1.2.3 Swaddle blanket-lifesaver!

Clip-on high chair

MEH:

Swing-DS loved it, DD not so much

Didn't need:

Bottles! Neither of my kiddos would take expressed milk! (Even though I dilegently pumped three times a day!)


----------

